# Need help building a bunny first-aid kit



## Imbrium (Sep 1, 2012)

I've seen a lot of different home-remedies for bunnies on this site, almost all of which involve stuff that I don't keep around the house. I'm looking to get a list in one place of all the "in case of emergency" goods that it would be helpful for me to have in case there's ever a situation where I need to tend to a sick bunny while waiting for a vet appointment. I'd also love advice on the best place to buy each item (online, grocery store, pet store, etc.) and a reminder of what situations they're useful in/how to tell if your bunny needs them. shelf life info on stuff where it's not obvious would also be handy 

my list so far:
~ papaya tablets
~ critical care
~ simethicone (can I just buy any brand of baby gas drops from the infant section of the grocery store?)
~ a syringe (not sure what size it should be... my bunns are in the 2 lb range now and will be 3-4 lbs fully grown)
~ pumpkin (can I buy canned as long as it isn't labeled as pie filling/is plain pumpkin?)
~ UNsweetened pineapple juice (again, is canned ok? I usually have a big can of it for myself anyway) - I know it's good for dehydration, anything else?

I've also heard something about probiotics before surgery (mine are getting spayed in 2 mos)... no clue where to buy them, though, or if there's different kinds (or how much to give, for that matter). only thing I know about it is they're in some yogurts, but ofc bunnies can't have yogurt 

I'm particularly interested in molting info, as that's something I haven't been through yet. I know most bunnies are molting this time of year, but mine aren't - at what age do they normally have their first molt? (mine are 13-14 weeks)

I've read up on all the tricks for removing loose hair and have a furminator on the way as well; I know they need incessant grooming to minimize hair ingestion, but is there anything else I can do as a preventative measure?


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think there's anything you can do to prevent moulting or make them shed less. We give them papaya tablets once a day to help with the hair they ingest and it does seem to help. We sometimes use a lint roller to get fur off, haha!

I'm interested in the canned pumpkin on your list--what's it used for? I like the idea of having this little emergency kit around!


----------



## hamsterfeet (Sep 1, 2012)

I only have:
Critical care
Simethicone
Syringes: a 2 oz(60ml)for feeding, smaller ones for medication and simethicone )
Fresh Pineapples (most of the time since I love pineapple)

I found out that flavored simethicone is easier to give than unflavored

It would be very interesting to find out what other people have.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 1, 2012)

I meant anything else to prevent hairballs, not prevent molting  (though I'm sure we all wish molting itself could be prevented!) I know two bunnies' worth of hair is going to come out all over the place one of these days ><

the canned pumpkin was mentioned as a way to keep the digestive tract going, I believe in regards to bunnies who weren't eating very much after neutering.


----------



## caustin4 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have lactataed ringers ("fluids") as well. For probiotics I have benebac and probios. Metacam is good to keep on hand as well. I pretty much have a mini pet pharmacy at my house lol.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 1, 2012)

You are a good bunny momma getting all your emergency supplies together! Good for you! 

~Simethicone- I just bought generic "infant anti-gas drops" at my local grocery store. I'm sure any brand works just fine, just make sure the active ingredient is simethicone. My buns LOVE the regular flavor. When my lionhead is shedding, I go ahead and give him a dose or two as a preventative measure. He's pretty gassy anyway
~Pumpkin- Canned pureed pumpkin is the one you want. Make sure it's not the pie filling. I bet you could use baby food pumpkin if it wasn't sweetened....
~Pineapple juice- Fresh pineapple is better, but canned can be used to spike their water to get them drinking

The only other thing you could add to your arsenal is Pedialyte, the infant rehydrating fluid. I have never had to use it, but I keep in on hand just in case 

Wishing you healthy bunnies so you never even have to use your first aid kit!


----------



## Ellie (Sep 1, 2012)

I've heard SO much about papaya tablets... but I don't actually know what these are. Are they like a pill / capsule? Where do you buy them? I looked at my Petsmart and Walmart but they didn't have them.


----------



## mdith4him (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the note on the pumpkin. I have some in our pantry, so I'll definitely keep that in mind!

Our PetSmart used to carry Oxbow Papaya Tablets, but they don't anymore. They're just little white pill looking things, but they're chewable. I guess they must taste like papaya because our bunnies LOVE them! You can buy them online, just search 'Oxbow papaya tablets.' Amazon also carries them: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00244F528/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 1, 2012)

Great thread! I'm also putting together a first aid kit and this is helpful to get it all in one place. Fruit flavored baby food has also been suggested to me. I got the Critical Care from a local vet but I think it's also available on-line. I'm looking for a site and will let you know if I find one.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 1, 2012)

I looked it up online and the oxbow website says you can only get it from vets. is that something they normally keep around or should I ask them to order some for my bunns when I make the appointment for their spayings?


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 1, 2012)

It probably depends on the vet. Might be a good idea to give them a call and ask.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for all the suggestions so far... keep 'em coming


----------



## missyscove (Sep 4, 2012)

I keep on hand:

simethicone for gas (I give 1 ml every hour the first 3 hours after I notice he's not eating or pooping and then 1 ml about 3 hours later)

Critical care 

pedialyte (which I sometimes use instead of water in the critical care and will offer in a separate dish if I'm concerned about hydration in addition to water)

baby aspirin (I give this along with the first dose of simethicone)

meloxicam (metacam) which is stronger than the aspirin

canned pumpkin

styptic powder (in case I cut a quick too short)

vet wrap and gauze for bandaging.

A sock filled with rice that I can microwave and offer as a heat source.

I also have a stethoscope, a pen light and a whole slew of textbooks, but that's mostly because I'm a vet student.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 4, 2012)

mdith4him wrote:


> Our PetSmart used to carry Oxbow Papaya Tablets, but they don't anymore. They're just little white pill looking things, but they're chewable. I guess they must taste like papaya because our bunnies LOVE them! You can buy them online, just search 'Oxbow papaya tablets.' Amazon also carries them: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00244F528/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20.



LOL Yes, they do taste like Papaya; I've tried them :big wink: Our buns go CRAZY for them, and Ripley during his heavy moult right now is getting like 3 a day because he's really struggling with gi slowdown due to too much hair. Our Petsmart quit selling them too, but I found them in a small nearby petstore.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 5, 2012)

ok, combining my original list with suggestions/info so far, here's my updated list:

~ oxbow papaya tablets
~ critical care (from vet)
~ simethicone (baby gas drops) - 1-2 cc of a liquid baby gas med (20mg per ml suspension formula) can as often as every hour for three doses, then 1 cc every three to eight hours
~ baby asprin
~ two syringes; a smaller one for meds/larger for liquids and foods
~ canned pumpkin (PLAIN pumpkin/not pie filling) for bunns that aren't eating well/are having digestion issues
~ UNsweetened pineapple juice (canned ok, fresh is better) - good for dehydration,
~ pedialyte (dehydration or added to critical care, can also be added to canned pumpkin if it needs to be syringed)
~ fruit or veggie flavored baby food (not eating well and/or hiding the taste of medicine)
~ uncooked rice to make a rice-filled sock as a heating pad (will this still work if I have a chewer? might she chew through the sock/eat the rice and if so, could that harm her?)
~ styptic powder (or flour or cornstarch) in case the quick gets cut during a nail trim (I've already got some, just thought I'd add it in case someone else wanted to use my list )
~ metacam (from the vet only, I assume?)
~ vet wrap/gauze
~ probiotics (benebac and/or probios?)
~ ice packs for vet trips on hot days or in case the AC goes on the fritz again

links to sites with dosing info for rabbit meds:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=74601&forum_id=16

toxic plants list: http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html

to do: call vet and get info for an after hours/emergency vet just in case

~~~~~

I'd still love more info about probiotics, particularly dosing info


----------



## missyscove (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the benebac usually comes in single dose tubes, but I might be wrong. The critical care also has bacterial cultures in it. 
Metacam has to come from your vet especially as it's only labeled for oral use in dogs (it's safe for rabbits just not labeled that way which means legally it must be prescribed by a vet).
You could use a snuggle safe heating pad if you have a chewer. When they're feeling that bad though they're usually not chewing.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 5, 2012)

Our first aid kit includes...

- Metacam
- Vet Wrap
- Gauze
- Pedialyte
- Critical Care
- Syringes
- Scissors
- Tweezers
- Hot water bottle
- Baby Food (Currently have a strawberry apple one in there right now)
- Kwik Stop
- Emergency Vet Information
- Polysporin (WITHOUT pain meds)
- Hydrogen Peroxide 
- Cotton Balls
- Sterile water (In case an eye flush is needed)
- Cotton swabs
- Stethoscope
- Medical tape
- Surgical gloves
- Small high powered flash light
- Thermometer
- Petroleum jelly

We managed to stock up on a large amount of Metacam after our problems with Sparta, you could probably talk to your vet about getting some.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 9, 2012)

I found a place online to order the critical care and the papaya tablets... they have critical care in 5 oz and 1 lb sizes.

what size would you guys recommend for two small-breed bunnies that might need to be fed critical care after their spays?

also, how long does it stay fresh after the bag has been opened?


----------



## JessicaK (Sep 9, 2012)

Can this thread be stickied for easy reference please?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

I couldn't find baby aspirin at walmart, only baby tylenol and baby advil and I wasn't sure which, if either, would be safe to give bunnies - any advice? should I look elsewhere (like the grocery store) for something that's specifically baby aspirin?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 10, 2012)

oh, also - will a digital thermometer meant to be used in the ear work on bunnies?

and while I'm asking a million questions, I got my rice-filled-sock style heating pads made - about how long do they need to be microwaved for to warm them to an appropriate temperature and how often do they need to be re-warmed?


----------



## JessicaK (Sep 10, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> I couldn't find baby aspirin at walmart, only baby tylenol and baby advil and I wasn't sure which, if either, would be safe to give bunnies - any advice? should I look elsewhere (like the grocery store) for something that's specifically baby aspirin?



Bayer has baby asprin. It's also labeled low-dose aspirin.


----------



## JBun (Sep 10, 2012)

Bingaling Bunnybox has Critical Care. I like the fine grind. It's alot easier to syringe feed with. I've also tried the regular kind apple banana flavor, but I didn't like it as well. It's harder to syringe feed and it created more digestive problems with my rabbit. Maybe because of the added sugars from the apple banana, but I'm not sure. I like to keep mine in the fridge sealed in it's bag to keep it as fresh as possible. The freezer would probably be ever better to store it in.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 10, 2012)

You're looking for a rectal thermometer (usually also for oral use), not the kind meant to go in a human ear.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 11, 2012)

boo... I dunno that I'd be able to use a rectal thermometer on a bunny with how much fur is in the way of things on my bunnies and the fact that they don't like their bums touched.

how long would you say the critical care could be kept fresh in the fridge?


----------



## Apebull (Sep 11, 2012)

OK now I have a question. We give Twigs these Papaya treats.





They are just dehydrated papaya treats we get for my parrot. Do they work the same as the pills you are using??? Twigs loves them and when he was molting he would get several a day.

Sorry pic is so large


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 11, 2012)

I found a pet ear thermometer online at a site that caters to small animals (rabbits, guinea pigs, etc.) - http://www.leithpetwerks.com/prodpage.cfm?prod_code=GR520

if that one works, is there any reason a people ear thermometer wouldn't?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 12, 2012)

found something else to put in the bunny first aid kit 

http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/tabid/53/CategoryID/24/PID/940/Default.aspx
^ has a downloadable/printable bunny sitter guide that could be good to keep with the other emergency supplies - a people emergency could be a bunny emergency, too (for example, what if I was in a car accident and hospitalized? I'd have to call my neighbors and ask them to take care of the bunnies for me - they'd need to know what to do).


----------



## missyscove (Sep 13, 2012)

I think mixed up critical care keeps for 24 hours, but the product itself is basically a powder which you mix with water as needed. 

I've never seen or used an in-ear thermometer for any non-human animals. I wonder if they're accurate. Interesting product idea though.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah, I didn't figure the mixed stuff would last long... was just wondering how long I can store unmixed critical care after opening the bag. I ordered one small bag of the regular stuff and one small bag of the "fine grind" that was said to be better for syringe feeding.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm kind of glad that I read through this. Thankfully I have most of this on hand, because its about the same as a chicken first aid kit! haha. I will be looking into getting critical care though. 
This is a great thread!


----------



## JBun (Sep 14, 2012)

I just got a new bag of critical care and the 'best used by' date stamped on it is for about 9 months from now, but that's for unopened. The cooler the temp. that you store any food product in, generally the longer it lasts, and for dry products as long as they aren't exposed to moisture as well they'll last longer. For an opened bag of critical care, I'm not sure how long it will last. I had some leftover from use back in May and just finished the rest of the bag recently. I kept it stored in the fridge. I would say that as long as you kept an opened bag resealed well(squeeze out any extra air in the bag too when you reseal it) and the inside powder didn't get any moisture in it, that it could last more than 6 months or longer stored in the fridge, but that's just a guess. The leftover that I just finished using lasted more than 4 months and it was just stored in a ziploc in the fridge.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 14, 2012)

cool, I figured storage for it was the same as it is for the buttload of pellets I've got from buying in bulk - keep it refrigerated in an air-tight container/bag and try to get as much air as possible out of it when you seal it.

hopefully they won't need it twice in 4-6 months, but you never know... they haven't been through their first molt yet (still not sure when that generally happens), so the leftovers from after they're spayed may end up getting used for that.

I found the critical care online at http://www.leithpetwerks.com if anyone else is looking for it (found a link to them when looking at http://www.3bunnies.org/emergency_kit.htm ). they also sell bene-bac, papaya tablets and vet wrap (vet wrap was listed under "grooming and care" as "PetFlex No Chew Flexible Bandage"), so I was able to scratch a few things off my shopping list with one order. (shipping was kinda brutal with just one or two items, but adding a bunch more items didn't raise the shipping fees very much at all)


----------



## missyscove (Sep 15, 2012)

I have no trouble with the regular critical care and a 35 or 60 cc syringe. The fine grind is better for situations where something like a naso-gastric or naso-esophageal tube is in place


----------



## flexeril (Sep 16, 2012)

caustin4 wrote:


> I have lactataed ringers ("fluids") as well. For probiotics I have benebac and probios. Metacam is good to keep on hand as well. I pretty much have a mini pet pharmacy at my house lol.



Hi, can you tell me how you will use the LR? Where is a good vein access on a bunny? I have access to LR and your posting has me curious...


Thanks.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 20, 2012)

how do you feed papaya tablets to bunnies? I was expecting something chewy, like a gummy-vitamin thing, but these are hard chewable pills. I broke the pill in half and Nala ate one bite out of her half but Gaz wouldn't touch it even though it smells like fruit


----------



## flexeril (Sep 21, 2012)

What is the purpose of the papaya tabs? :?:?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 21, 2012)

they're good for aiding in digestion, especially during molts when they're at risk for hairballs.


----------



## flexeril (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey thanks Jennifer. Where can I get them and how do you give them to the rabbits?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 21, 2012)

I got mine from http://www.leithpetwerks.com (also got critical care, probiotics and vet wrap from them for my first aid kit)

still figuring out how to give 'em to the bunnies... though I did leave one tablet (split into fourths) in a bowl and it eventually got eaten.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 28, 2012)

they've started to eat the papaya tabs now after I split 'em into fourths (they're easy to break apart with my fingers)... I guess like veggies, they just needed a little time to get used to the idea of a new food  (Gaz actually tried to get the bottle open before I got around to it - she was nomming at the lid trying to get at the tablets)

also, I found a good video from a vet assistant that shows syringe feeding if anyone's unsure how to do it (also shows how to mix up critical care for it) - [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iGZVYVm5Bg[/ame]


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 30, 2012)

updated list:

~ critical care food (from vet or online)
~ simethicone (baby gas drops) - 1-2 cc of a liquid baby gas med (20mg per ml suspension formula) can be given as often as every hour for three doses, then 1 cc every three to eight hours
~ baby aspirin
~ two syringes; a smaller one for meds/larger for liquids and foods
~ canned pumpkin (PLAIN pumpkin/not pie filling) for bunns that aren't eating well/are having digestion issues
~ UNsweetened pineapple juice (canned ok, fresh is better) - good for dehydration, non-canned is also good for hairballs/GI issues
~ papaya tablets - good for hairball prevention during molts; also good for hairballs/GI issues
~ pedialyte - for dehydration or added to critical care, can also be added to canned pumpkin if it needs to be syringed
~ fruit or veggie flavored baby food - not eating well and/or hiding the taste of medicine
~ uncooked rice to make a rice-filled sock as a heating pad
~ styptic powder (or flour or cornstarch) in case the quick gets cut during a nail trim
~ metacam (from the vet)
~ vet wrap/gauze
~ liquid bandage - works on sore hocks, could be good for minor cuts and scrapes
~ probiotics (benebac and/or probios?) - given for a few days before surgery; also given with antibiotics to avoid stomach upset
~ ice packs for vet trips on hot days or in case the AC goes on the fritz again

links to sites with dosing info for rabbit meds:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=74601&forum_id=16

toxic plants list: http://adoptarabbit.org/articles/toxic.html

to do: call vet and get info for an after hours/emergency vet just in case

where I found a lot of stuff (critical care, papaya tabs, vet wrap, probiotics) - http://www.leithpetwerks.com/


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 20, 2013)

I know this thread is almost a year old, but I just have to add - you can buy papaya tablets for humans that work for the rabbits. You can find them with the medicine at Walmart or another store.

I have some at home, but I don't know if this is the same stuff or not. I'll be back there in a couple hours to check.


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 20, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I know this thread is almost a year old, but I just have to add - you can buy papaya tablets for humans that work for the rabbits. You can find them with the medicine at Walmart or another store.
> 
> I have some at home, but I don't know if this is the same stuff or not. I'll be back there in a couple hours to check.



This ^
I was going to post it if no one else did. I bought those fit my bunnies. Groucho lives then. Bugsy will eat about half of one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## blwinteler (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG. I typed that on my phone and didn't even notice the autocorrects. 
I bought those FOR my bunnies. Groucho LOVES THEM.


----------



## Zaiya (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep, I checked and it's the same stuff!


----------

